# Router Fence



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a Ryobi Router Table. I want to get a Freud BS-5 router fence. I can make it fit but has anyone used the Freud Fence?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

George II said:


> I have a Ryobi Router Table. I want to get a Freud BS-5 router fence. I can make it fit but has anyone used the Freud Fence?


George,

Did you mean SH-5? If so, be aware that there are two versions, the one that is sold in the US has both infeed and outfeed fences adjustable and the one in Canada has only the outfeed adjustable. With this information you should be able to get more accurate responses.

SH-5 US Version 

SH-5 Canada Version


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I had one. Didn’t like the design. Due to pressure on the middle no backing on the ends.
( off to eBay)
Best fence for the money is Bench dog and it has awesome joining capability.

http://www.benchdog.com/profence.htm


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys...It is indeed a SH-5 US version I am looking at..The Bench Dog looks pretty good..What ever I get it will probably come off ebay.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George II

I'm not to sure why you would want to buy a fence, you can make one so easy  by using some 3/4" MDF ,out of all the fences I have and have made I like the swing and the T & G insert type fence.. 

BUT
The side lock type work very well also and can be made quick and easy..many of the router Mfg. companys are now using this type of fence, because you don't need to drill any holes/slots in the top to hold the fence in place...

With $5.oo of MDF stock you can have yours made to fit your router table. 


Here's a quick drawing how to make one.. ▼

=========


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob, George here, Thank you so very much That is great...Last night I stayed up untill 0400 reading Tom ODs papers on jigs and all your previous posts as well as a host of others.In less than 48 hours on this forum I have learned so far in my life tyme. This is one great groop of fellow WWs. To this point I have found no exposed egos which feels good to this new guy. Thanks to all..


----------

